
PCLOB Report on the NSA Finds Not a Single Terrorist Thwarted by Program - vertak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/independent-review-board-says-nsa-phone-data-program-is-illegal-and-should-end/2014/01/22/4cebd470-83dd-11e3-bbe5-6a2a3141e3a9_story.html
======
dang
Please do not editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Zigurd
Was the headline changed? The following quote is from the report the article
is about:

> _“We have not identified a single instance involving a threat to the United
> States in which the telephone records program made a concrete difference in
> the outcome of a counterterrorism investigation,”_

